# Andre's Blue Room



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally got around to posting some pictures :flex:

 
      


As always I am open to constructive criticism :boxer:


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Very _cool_ Andre! Which Hal do you have there running the show - 9000?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Very clean setup Andre! I like the color scheme and the layout. 

What are those units with all the discs? Just curious, the three white ones?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

It's the 9001, minus the homicidal tendencies 

The unit are dacal disc carousels, however I can no longer recommend them, two have recenty gone NS, I will be replacing them with the Atlantic disc system which is non powered, there is a pic in my gallery


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Any acoustic treatment that are WAF friendly would be appreciated


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

How about making some panels with movie posters or other art?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...inted-movie-poster-acoustic-panels-cheap.html


----------

